

Ask HN: jobs in St. Paul or Minneapolis? - bobmould1974

after 12 years in silicon valley, I would like to return to Minnesota to be closer to my family. Unfortunately, the job scene looks grim. I see a large number of want ads for depressing jobs containing keywords like ETL, COGNOS, and CRYSTAL REPORTS. I've seen zero job ads for anything fun. Ok, i'm old and washed up... maybe I should forget about fun. But...I've seen almost no ads for jobs I know how to do... I'm your standard startup douche who does ruby, unix, java, SQL, NOSQL, 'scaling' and has a couple apps in the app 
store, etc. do people need guys like me in minnesota? should I just join the dark side and become a Business Intelligence consultant? Give up programming and rent out canoes at the lake? please advise.
======
garrickvanburen
There's lots of Ruby/Java/etc work in the Twin Cities. Drop me a line - we'll
get you connected.

